# SLR Lounge Review - Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art



## ahsanford (Nov 14, 2016)

SLRL doesn't typically do the data-heavy type of gear reviews this forum craves, but their Sigma 85 Art review did offer something rarely reported:

https://www.slrlounge.com/sigma-85mm-f1-4-art-review-the-beauty-of-this-beast/

We've discussed a fair amount about inconsistent Sigma 35mm Art and 50mm Art lens AF performance, in which it is neither front- nor back-focused but inconsistently missing (and therefore _*not*_ dock-correctible). Most lens reviewers tend to dwell on (a) AF speed (b) AFMA/dock-correctibility rather than basic reliability.

LensTip reports AF hit rate, but tends to do it in lab controlled conditions. I think it's also helpful to check the phenonmenon in the field, and SLRL did just that:
_
"Using back-button AF with cross-type AF points on a Canon 5D Mark III, we put it through its’ paces. Out of all shots fired, the Sigma 85 Art only missed 30% (70/250) of the shots taken, and some due to unexpected movement of the subject. That is extremely proficient, especially considering that the Canon 85L, when put in the exact same scenarios, missed 40% (100/250) of shots, so chew on that.

The focus consistency is similar to the previous Art lenses, but perhaps a bit improved. The missed focus moments aren’t as apparent as seen in the 50mm and 35mm Art lenses, meaning that the 85mm barely misses the mark and then regains focus upon the next click while it’s Art siblings take a bit more time to compose themselves."_

This is the first hit rate study I've seen on this lens, and it's a very promising finding. I consider AF inconsistency the #1 weakness of Sigma's Art Primes, so stacking up favorably to the 85L -- even in a non-controlled / potentially not apples-to-apples scenario -- is very good news.

I welcome more work in this area _[cough save us Dustin, you're our only hope cough]_, but for now, the 85 Art is looking good.

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 14, 2016)

30% misses is high. 85L II isn't the best benchmark to compare to -- it is a portrait specialist. Those with 1D bodies can use the 85L II more effectively in servo, but I tried with the 5DIII and it's not pretty. And if you're not using it wide open, the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is hard to beat. Looks like Sigma improved slightly, but it looks like the new larger torque motor is not the panacea in solving its AF issues on Canon bodies.


----------



## meywd (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, and I agree that testing AF consistency is needed, however although I was looking forward to this lens, to see if it can be as good as the EF 85mm f/1.2 and sharper, I find the bokeh is better in the 1.2, yes its not a huge difference, but its enough to make the price difference worth it, at least in my opinion.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 14, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> 30% misses is high. 85L II isn't the best benchmark to compare to -- it is a portrait specialist. Those with 1D bodies can use the 85L II more effectively in servo, but I tried with the 5DIII and it's not pretty. And if you're not using it wide open, the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is hard to beat. Looks like Sigma improved slightly, but it looks like the new larger torque motor is not the panacea in solving its AF issues on Canon bodies.



I'll wait for lab AF testing to corroborate / refute this, but it's possible they had a moving subject and they were only shooting f/1.4 (or f/1.2) in the comparison.

So as much as the miss rate is high in their experience, comparing favorably to the 85L is a good sign and not a bad one, IMHO.

From LensTip:

35L II: 0% misses on 5D3 (I know it's a wide lens, but that's a spectacular result)
35 Art: 2.5% misses on a 1Ds3

50L: 7% on a 1Ds3
50 Art: 6-7% on a 5D3 -- but 'oscillating' or toggling between two options was reported on the 1Ds3 (no hit rate given), and this is the nutty 'it won't repeat focus' lens that TDP called out

85L: 3% misses on a 1Ds3
85 Art: (TBD)

- A


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 14, 2016)

"*low-light capabilities*

_... Three out of five shots fired in this scene with the Sigma 85 Art were out of focus, while the Canon 85L only missed focused once..."_

wow.. :'( :'( :'( 

*Sigma 3x times less acurate than Canon 85 1.2L in low light* ( 3 shots missed vs 1 shot missed). 
So what happens if I was going to shoot that low key portrait in a dimly lit studio using the new Sigma?

"... This is definitely something to note regarding Sigma’s low-light track record with their Art series as a whole, _but not enough to deter a consumer considering its opponents suffer the same issues,* just to a slightly lesser extent*_..."

In my humble opinion their definition of slightly lesser extent is slightly less than accurate. :-[

I just hope that their Sigma copy is somewhat defective.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 14, 2016)

I havent done any scientific testing, but I finnd my 85LII to have a much better hit rate than 60%, in real world use, on both my 5Ds and 1DX. And that is with use of off center af points. I've learned that proper AFMA is needed in order to achieve consistant focus.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 14, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> I havent done any scientific testing, but I finnd my 85LII to have a much better hit rate than 60%, in real world use, on both my 5Ds and 1DX. And that is with use of off center af points. I've learned that proper AFMA is needed in order to achieve consistant focus.



These guys are not enthusiasts who are riffing on a cool new toy. They are working pros who post their work often. 

Again, I recommend we temper our disdain of the actual number of 30% / 40% miss rate finding, as we were not there on the shoot and the subject might have been moving frequently. I think the comparison between the two lenses is more telling here.

That said, _more people need to do hit rate studies on large aperture glass_, and I Dustin welcome others Dustin who might want to Dustin investigate this Dustin further.

- A


----------



## meywd (Nov 14, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> That said, _more people need to do hit rate studies on large aperture glass_, and I Dustin welcome others Dustin who might want to Dustin investigate this Dustin further.
> 
> - A



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 14, 2016)

It is unclear what AF point they used or how many and in what AF mode, and did they keep back button AF-ing while tracking the subject as the subject moved or what? and at F1.2 or F1.4?? that's bat shweps crazy in my books. Who does that sort of portraiture?  I mean if you expect your model to move around with a speed of bumble bee, wouldn't you stop down at least a bit to gain some extra DoF? 
I am going to wait for The Digital Picture and Lens Rentals review before I made my purchasing decision.



Larsskv said:


> I havent done any scientific testing, but I finnd my 85LII to have a much better hit rate than 60%, in real world use, on both my 5Ds and 1DX. And that is with use of off center af points. I've learned that proper AFMA is needed in order to achieve consistant focus.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 14, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> It is unclear what AF point they used or how many and in what AF mode, and did they keep back button AF-sing while tracking the subject as the subject moved or what? and at F1.2 or F1.4?? that's bat shweps crazy in my books. Who does that sort of portraiture?  I mean if you expect your model to move around with a speed of bumble bee, wouldn't you stop down at least a bit to gain some extra DoF?
> I am going to wait for The Digital Picture and Lens Rentals review before I made my purchasing decision.



All fair points. You could post a comment on that thread the authors will respond to. But I'd be stunned if any working professional shot f/1.4 or f/1.2 and tried to focus and recompose.

Agree with waiting for more data, as well. I'd also add LensTip to your list (for large aperture primes) as they are the only consistent AF hit rate tester out there. But keep in mind that even _they_ don't go very deep with Servo vs. One shot, center vs. off-center, good light vs. low light, etc. so I think real world users like this who have any experience to share should be heard out at the very least.

- A


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 16, 2016)

*Ephotozine, Petapixel, Optyczne and Photographyblog posted their reviews of the Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art lens.*

http://www.optyczne.pl/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=410

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sigma_85mm_f1_4_dg_hsm_review/

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/sigma-85mm-f-1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens-review-30206

http://petapixel.com/2016/11/15/sigma-85mm-f1-4-art-review-battle-85mm-lenses/


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 16, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> *Ephotozine, Petapixel, Optyczne and Photographyblog posted their reviews of the Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art lens.*
> 
> http://www.optyczne.pl/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=410
> 
> ...



Yep. Optyczne = LensTip. I just posted on that review on another thread as their copious data (and AF testing!) will likely start a healthy conversation.

- A


----------

